# spooky avatar central / request thread



## vulg (Oct 1, 2021)

*SITE-WIDE SPOOKY AVATAR MANDATE NOW IN EFFECT - NON COMPLIANCE IS A PUNISHABLE OFFENCE*

instead of making thousands of individual request threads, congregate here.


----------



## tehpope (Oct 1, 2021)

I picked one of the jack bros


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Oct 1, 2021)

Idk how to make my avatar spoopy.


----------



## vulg (Oct 1, 2021)

T0oCoolFool said:


> Idk how to make my avatar spoopy.


?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 1, 2021)

spookify this
because i am to lazy to do so myself


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Oct 1, 2021)

I was thinking making her goth-y looking but that works too, thanks!


----------



## AbyssStarer (Oct 1, 2021)

easy mode: google clipart of something autumn-y and paste it over a corner. _ :wiping hands: _my work here is done.


----------



## shartnado (Oct 1, 2021)

is this bad ghost cake spooky enough


----------



## SomeDingus (Oct 1, 2021)

can u make him spooky pls thx love u


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Oct 1, 2021)

Aliens are super spooky


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone good at spookfying gifs?


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Oct 1, 2021)

Can I get this spooked af?


----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 1, 2021)

My little guy can't get any worse, right?


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

i'm working right now but i busted mine out in like 20 mins lol. I'd help spookify some folks when I have time if anyone needs it.


----------



## zero-who (Oct 1, 2021)

SomeDingus said:


> View attachment 2586671 can u make him spooky pls thx love u


----------



## PIÑA (Oct 1, 2021)

Can anyone make my avatar more grotesque as it is?


----------



## SomeDingus (Oct 1, 2021)

WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> View attachment 2586704


tysm! its better than i couldve imagined


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Oct 1, 2021)

Is mine spooky enough cause Bad Take Crucifier told me to change it so I don't want ever change it now.


----------



## Migraine Box (Oct 1, 2021)

A quick Jason Voorhees mask and cranking up the red and yellow levels always does the trick


----------



## ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili (Oct 1, 2021)

I need some Spoops please


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

LullerDerbyRollin said:


> View attachment 2586687
> Can I get this spooked af?







i hope this is spooky enough, friend


----------



## Pigtoad (Oct 1, 2021)

hope josh likes it. i drew it just for him. perhaps he will put this on his fridge


----------



## murdered meat bag (Oct 1, 2021)

anime is already pretty and spooky


----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 1, 2021)

Are snakes spooky? They're spooky, right?


----------



## Doppio Vinegar (Oct 1, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> anime is already pretty and spooky


Here's something even more spooky:


----------



## zero-who (Oct 1, 2021)

PINA said:


> Can anyone make my avatar more grotesque as it is?
> 
> View attachment 2586723


----------



## Lathe (Oct 1, 2021)

I would make mine more explicit but I’d probably get banned for gore.


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> spookify this
> because i am to lazy to do so myself
> View attachment 2586633


Sorry it’s not animated but they pirates now


----------



## AmHole (Oct 1, 2021)

Must...resist...Null...spooky...can't...mandate...aarrrgghhh...


----------



## teeth fairy (Oct 1, 2021)

i made my pfp like a year and a half ago in GIMP. is it spooky enough for the season?


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Oct 1, 2021)

I hope mine is spooky, keeping a rabbit theme in pics makes it hard to find new spooky ones each year.


----------



## Forgetful Kiwi (Oct 1, 2021)

Trying to find a spooky comfy avatar, anyone got one?
Backup is the spoookiest thing I can think of, an anime avatar.


----------



## Blackhole (Oct 1, 2021)

someone make my avatar spooky pretty pls <3 :]


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Oct 1, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> anime is already pretty and spooky


Not Niggatoro tho


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Aliens are super spooky
> View attachment 2586677


vampire and sexy schoolgirl are ready for candy


----------



## Charles P. Scene (Oct 1, 2021)

Mine looks like a terrorist or something if you quint your eyes. Spooky enough, right?


----------



## Tofu Dust (Oct 1, 2021)

I was debating having an ironic spooky gif or one I genuinely liked, then I found this one. Nice.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 1, 2021)

spooky mine plz


----------



## Medulseur (Oct 1, 2021)

Ever there was a spook more spooky than a wheel skeleton?



Spoiler


----------



## tehpope (Oct 1, 2021)

ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili said:


> I need some Spoops please






or


Spoiler


----------



## Delilah Radio Show (Oct 1, 2021)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> spooky mine plz


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 1, 2021)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> Sorry it’s not animated but they pirates now
> View attachment 2586877


god bless


----------



## Dave. (Oct 1, 2021)

Spookify mine.


----------



## lowenergy (Oct 1, 2021)

Is mine spooky enough


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 1, 2021)

thank you wooo spoopy indeed


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 1, 2021)

Professional Lurker said:


> My little guy can't get any worse, right?
> 
> View attachment 2586689


Fargoth disagrees.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Oct 1, 2021)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> View attachment 2586773
> 
> i hope this is spooky enough, friend


I'm trying to use it, Kiwifarms does not like it. Big sad


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Dave. said:


> Spookify mine.


Joshua’s Boone costume gets him lots of candy this year


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 1, 2021)

Want to wish all of you kiwis a early


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Oct 1, 2021)

You see, some of us don't know R'lyehian properly.


----------



## cuddle striker (Oct 1, 2021)

Forgetful Kiwi said:


> Trying to find a spooky comfy avatar, anyone got one?
> Backup is the spoookiest thing I can think of, an anime avatar.




I present you with a random horrifying "real baby" werewolf in a snuggly blanket

as for mine, if you know you know


----------



## Forgetful Kiwi (Oct 1, 2021)

cuddle striker said:


> View attachment 2587288
> 
> I present you with a random horrifying "real baby" werewolf in a snuggly blanket
> 
> as for mine, if you know you know


Thank you fren


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 1, 2021)

mine is literally a kid dropping dead in front of flashing screen, I think I'm good I was more than prepared for this day.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 1, 2021)

Spookify the one you prefer.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 1, 2021)

I looked up spooky goat and got this priest looking thing. Threw in a Nocturne reference because teehee, dick jokes.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Oct 1, 2021)

Spook me up, please.


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Blackh0le said:


> someone make my avatar spooky pretty pls <3 :]


The cowboy costume is a big hit. Dog gets lots of candy.


----------



## Rarghs (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm spoopy


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Spook me up, please.


Let me know if this is too simple, mate. Happy to add more.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Oct 1, 2021)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> Let me know if this is too simple, mate. Happy to add more.
> View attachment 2587434


Could you change the red slots to orange and make all of the other numbers 31?


----------



## shidoger (Oct 1, 2021)

Idk how to make my avatar spooky


----------



## vulg (Oct 1, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> Spookify the one you prefer.


jamal'o'lantern?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 1, 2021)

I figure since it's time. In the Spirt of being spooky I have decided to out on some makeup and give out a little bit of the bubbly near my house.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 1, 2021)

tehpope said:


> I picked one of the jack bros


Hee-ho!


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Could you change the red slots to orange and make all of the other numbers 31?


Tried to keep the same font on the numbers best I could lol.
Looks kinda like shit at this size, but as an icon, it should pass lmaoooo


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 1, 2021)

HEEEEEREEES, BIG MEATY CLAWS!!!!!!


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> HEEEEEREEES, BIG MEATY CLAWS!!!!!!
> View attachment 2587640


mmm caramel apple




Edit: lmao that apple looked a lot better on my ipad, i swear


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 1, 2021)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> mmm caramel apple
> View attachment 2587700
> 
> Edit: lmao that apple looked a lot better on my ipad, i swear


Oh shit, that looks fucking Fantastic man. Mind if I use that for my spooktober avatar?


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Oh shit, that looks fucking Fantastic man. Mind if I use that for my spooktober avatar?


Fuck, yeah man use it all you want. I made it just for you.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 1, 2021)

i think mantis is spooky enough on his own


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 1, 2021)

PINA said:


> Can anyone make my avatar more grotesque as it is?
> 
> View attachment 2586723


That's a nice reference in the finished avatar.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Oct 1, 2021)

Yeah, this oughta do it.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone know how to implement a spooky vibe to mine? Cant come up with anything.


----------



## Hamu Princess (Oct 1, 2021)

The Princess has gone on vacation. Jack from Animal Crossing will be taking her place as my avatar until the end of the month.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 1, 2021)

I think mine does it well enough on its own


----------



## OttoWest (Oct 1, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> mine is literally a kid dropping dead in front of flashing screen, I think I'm good I was more than prepared for this day.


Great now I’m gonna have that fucking Silver Shamrock song in my head all night.


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

DildoGaggins said:


> Anyone know how to implement a spooky vibe to mine? Cant come up with anything.
> View attachment 2587800


spooky


----------



## HARSH NOISE (Oct 1, 2021)

Does my avatar count if it's already a vampire anime girl?


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone got one of those cursed rage mode levis?


----------



## Hot Dog (Oct 1, 2021)

Found my costume.


----------



## Semi-Automatic Smile (Oct 1, 2021)

Can someone please spook mine? I looked through my old Genki textbook to see if there were any creepy illustrations I could switch to, but all I found was the one where Takeshi-san gets sexually assaulted on public transit to teach you the Japanese word for molester, and that's not very seasonal.


----------



## Tom Myers (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone willing to make Tommy even more grotesque?


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Oct 1, 2021)

Spook me or get teepee'd


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 1, 2021)

OttoWest said:


> Great now I’m gonna have that fucking Silver Shamrock song in my head all night.


30 days till Halloween! Halloween! 30 days till Halloween! silver shamrock!


----------



## Fuck It We'll Do It Live (Oct 1, 2021)

My Bill O'Reilly dressed up as a vampire for _The View_, c. 2009, avatar is pretty spooky already, but can anyone make him even more S P O O K Y?:


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Semi-Automatic Smile said:


> Can someone please spook mine? I looked through my old Genki textbook to see if there were any creepy illustrations I could switch to, but all I found was the one where Takeshi-san gets sexually assaulted on public transit to teach you the Japanese word for molester, and that's not very seasonal.
> 
> View attachment 2587885


Vampire lady hangs out with her bat children


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## s0mbra (Oct 1, 2021)

I grabbed one of the first pics I found on Google images. If anyone wants to get autistic and make/find a better one, I'm up for suggestions


----------



## Exuvia (Oct 1, 2021)

Out of love for J.J. Grandville, the artist of my precious leech doctor avatar, I have chosen a more appropriate drawing of his for this most spooky of seasons.


----------



## Sundae (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm just going to reuse my Halloween avatar from last year because it's awesome.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m not sure if you can further spooky mine. Bugs already scare a lot of people (sadly).


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> Anyone willing to make Tommy even more grotesque?


Like zombie grotesque?


----------



## Sarvon (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm too autistic to not like this avatar.


----------



## JOHN SHRIMP DOE (Oct 1, 2021)

I just want to say Halloween is the best holiday, that's all. I love all you morons.


----------



## marjoram (Oct 1, 2021)

Japan is terrifying.


----------



## Tom Myers (Oct 1, 2021)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> Like zombie grotesque?
> View attachment 2588118


THANKS


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Vietnam Ron said:


> Spook me or get teepee'd
> 
> View attachment 2587934


This felt like a good opportunity to include the obligatory sexy cat costume


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Oct 1, 2021)

I guess I need some of those pumpkins the yankees grow

I grow them too. Don't tell anyone though


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 1, 2021)

Unless someone can spookify this one, I'm going with my haunted Jesus hotel.


----------



## hasbinot (Oct 1, 2021)

I will spooky someone if needed


----------



## El Goblina (Oct 1, 2021)

.



Dehumanize yourself and face to bloodshed.


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 1, 2021)

Mr. Confederate Man said:


> I guess I need some of those pumpkins the yankees grow
> 
> I grow them too. Don't tell anyone though


Confederate man robs the slaves of their candy for one final Halloween. They beg him not to take their only pumpkin.


Spoiler: sorry its huge


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Oct 1, 2021)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> Confederate man robs the slaves of their candle one final Halloween. They beg him not to take their only pumpkin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sorry its huge
> ...


Oh my god. I love this.

*Thank you!*


----------



## Preferred Penne (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm a creepypasta.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Oct 1, 2021)

Giraffes are herbivorous... and what could be more frightening than spending time with a vegan? WoOoOoOoOoOo...


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Oct 1, 2021)

Can you make my avatar also spooky?


----------



## MrB (Oct 1, 2021)

Boobie Bomb said:


> Can you make my avatar also spooky?





Here ya go homie


----------



## Kuwomi (Oct 2, 2021)

Tried to make Hello Kiwi a witch for Halloween


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 2, 2021)

Boobie Bomb said:


> Can you make my avatar also spooky?
> 
> View attachment 2588597


Gotchu, famalam


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Oct 2, 2021)

The stench of rotting flesh is a small sacrifice to join the living dead.

Did I do okay with the blood or should I soak him more?


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 2, 2021)

If I give anyone a seizure, I'm sorry...


----------



## Turd Burglar (Oct 2, 2021)

Vlinny-kun said:


> [snip]
> If I give anyone a seizure, I'm sorry...


Just shit my pants, fam.


----------



## stupid orc (Oct 2, 2021)

someone make me spooky please


----------



## MrB (Oct 2, 2021)

stupid orc said:


> someone make me spooky please


----------



## Revo (Oct 2, 2021)

Change the blue background to orange background on this image:


----------



## MrB (Oct 2, 2021)

Revo said:


> Change the blue background to orange background on this image:


----------



## Revo (Oct 2, 2021)

MrB said:


> View attachment 2588964


Thanks, my fam.


----------



## Bixnood (Oct 2, 2021)

This is my avatar, Always has been.
As a child it was the most frightful thing I had ever seen.
Its from a book called the Alphabet of Dinosaurs.
Even now I still find it real fucking unnerving, but if anyone wants to take a shot at making it even more spoopy, go right ahead.


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 2, 2021)

Bixnood said:


> View attachment 2588991
> This is my avatar, Always has been.
> As a child it was the most frightful thing I had ever seen.
> Its from a book called the Alphabet of Dinosaurs.
> Even now I still find it real fucking unnerving, but if anyone wants to take a shot at making it even more spoopy, go right ahead.


He’s a rootin tootin sheriff


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (Oct 2, 2021)

Dang I was hoping to help someone spook-ify themselves but instead I'll just share mine:



I'm the scariest thing of all: a white supremist. Twitter quivers in their boots at the sight of me.


----------



## DyingStarsForever (Oct 2, 2021)

I think mine is sufficiently spooky already.


----------



## cuddle striker (Oct 2, 2021)

shidoger said:


> Idk how to make my avatar spooky


just use this instead, friend

I love this thread


----------



## starborn427614 (Oct 2, 2021)

What's more spooky than the endless black? I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## cuddle striker (Oct 2, 2021)

starborn427614 said:


> What's more spooky than the endless black? I'm open to suggestions though.


I can't do it myself, but it should have pumpkins shooting out of it


----------



## Emo Supremo (Oct 2, 2021)

an oldfag vocaloid fan is sufficiently spooky.


----------



## O.O (Oct 2, 2021)

Better than the clipart Cthulhu at least, I hope.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 2, 2021)

need more spooky


----------



## Death Grip (Oct 2, 2021)

@NigKid is the best spookifier IMHO...


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 2, 2021)

I did it myself, poorly, and you lazy bastard should've too.


----------



## GaryGrey (Oct 2, 2021)

Think this counts as spooky enough on its own.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Oct 2, 2021)

Mine is dreadful enough. Imagine being German...


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 2, 2021)

How can something so wholesome be spooked?


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 2, 2021)

Is mine spooky enough?


----------



## Penrowe (Oct 2, 2021)

Just here to flex on you nerds.


----------



## Spamton (Oct 2, 2021)

i mean my current avatar's just spamton and he's just a weirdo
i'd have to think of what i could do lol
i have some ideas but if anyone wants to do anything feel free


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Oct 2, 2021)

Google dot com show me kiwi bird costumes.


----------



## Wolpertinger (Oct 2, 2021)

I've love if I could get a trick or treat pumpkin pail, or anything else sufficiently spooky.


----------



## Shiversblood (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello everyone please make my avatar spooky I mean super Halloween spooky related plox and thanks!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrB (Oct 2, 2021)

Wolpertinger said:


> I've love if I could get a trick or treat pumpkin pail, or anything else sufficiently spooky.







Shiversblood said:


> Hello everyone please make my avatar spooky I mean super Halloween spooky related plox and thanks!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 2, 2021)

Wolpertinger said:


> I've love if I could get a trick or treat pumpkin pail, or anything else sufficiently spooky.
> 
> View attachment 2590627


As you knock and say “Trick or Treat!” the kind hooded man compliments your costume as he bestows candy upon your pail




EDIT: damn I was too slow


----------



## Brit Crust (Oct 2, 2021)

Sadly this is about as close as I could get to being spooky.


----------



## Big Ruski (Oct 2, 2021)

My pug avi is a witch. She's an old fashion kind, the kind that still shits on the floor.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Oct 2, 2021)

Bixnood said:


> View attachment 2588991
> This is my avatar, Always has been.
> As a child it was the most frightful thing I had ever seen.
> Its from a book called the Alphabet of Dinosaurs.
> Even now I still find it real fucking unnerving, but if anyone wants to take a shot at making it even more spoopy, go right ahead.





How about this instead?


----------



## Heinous Fuckery (Oct 3, 2021)

…it has begun.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2021)

Could somebody make a Bette Davis one?


----------



## MrB (Oct 3, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Could somebody make a Bette Davis one?


----------



## Cranky Old Broad (Oct 3, 2021)

Isn’t aging spooky enough? Not sure what could be added to mine.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 3, 2021)

Mine's a Witch...so how?


----------



## Ishtar (Oct 3, 2021)

I couldn’t find any better, but it keeps the Mesopotamian theme I have going.

Mine be a figurine of the Demon of the Winds, Pazuzu.


----------



## Zirnwyb (Oct 3, 2021)

I had to stick to my Asari gimmick. Thank the Goddess that Banshees exist.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Oct 3, 2021)

Decided to go with Kurt Barlow.


----------



## Ishtar (Oct 3, 2021)

Zirnwyb said:


> I had to stick to my Asari gimmick. Thank the Goddess that Banshees exist.


No Ardat-Yakshi?


----------



## CreamBunny (Oct 3, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Are snakes spooky? They're spooky, right?


I know you didn't ask for this, and give me clocks if you want for being so late, but I thought this would be cute so here you go fam.


----------



## Zirnwyb (Oct 3, 2021)

Demon of the Winds said:


> No Ardat-Yakshi?


Morinth, Falere, and Rila aren't spooky enough tbh.


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Oct 3, 2021)

ALWAYS spoopy when you think you killed a health inspector.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Oct 3, 2021)

Shalom Shabbat goyim! I'm glad you let me into your little website, you've made me feel as at home here as in Paris or London! I hope you don't mind if I start making some "suggestions" to the admin. :^)


----------



## Sundae (Oct 3, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Are snakes spooky? They're spooky, right?



How about a skeleton snake?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Oct 3, 2021)

Brit Crust said:


> Sadly this is about as close as I could get to being spooky.
> View attachment 2590910


What about putting Brit on a spooky pirate shit?


----------



## msd (Oct 3, 2021)

If you can spookify Dorothy that would be wonderful


----------



## MrB (Oct 4, 2021)

msd said:


> If you can spookify Dorothy that would be wonderful


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 4, 2021)

PINA said:


> Can anyone make my avatar more grotesque as it is?
> 
> View attachment 2586723


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 4, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> Spookify the one you prefer.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 4, 2021)

Fuck It We'll Do It Live said:


> My Bill O'Reilly dressed up as a vampire for _The View_, c. 2009, avatar is pretty spooky already, but can anyone make him even more S P O O K Y?:
> View attachment 2587978


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 4, 2021)

Revo said:


> Change the blue background to orange background on this image:
> View attachment 2588956


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 4, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> View attachment 2595251


Perfect my nigga


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Oct 4, 2021)

Boo.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Brit Crust (Oct 4, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> What about putting Brit on a spooky pirate shit?
> View attachment 2594336


Thanks!


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Oct 4, 2021)

Could someone please sp00kify my avatar. I would very much appreciate it!



Spoiler



Please help me I don't want to be taken out back and shot by the Halloween gestapo for non-compliance


----------



## Sammy (Oct 4, 2021)

Boo!




Bugs_Galore said:


> Could someone please sp00kify my avatar. I would very much appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 5, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Could somebody make a Bette Davis one?






Here you go buddy


----------



## SITHRAK! (Oct 5, 2021)

starborn427614 said:


> What's more spooky than the endless black? I'm open to suggestions though.


How about… ZOMBIE HITLER?


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Oct 5, 2021)

Alright the spooky spirit has finally gotten to me



spookify this bird plz


----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Oct 5, 2021)

Would you people say that this pfp is a bit try-hardy?


----------



## Sammy (Oct 6, 2021)

Bugs_Galore said:


> Could someone please sp00kify my avatar. I would very much appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nocerfelius said:


> Would you people say that this pfp is a bit try-hardy?
> 
> View attachment 2600132


You're on Kiwi Farms, everyone's a tryhard here

Its appropriately spooky, much approve


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Oct 7, 2021)

Sammy said:


> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597676


Thank you! Very much appreciated. I can now sleep safely at night knowing I am sufficiently spoopy.


----------



## 40 Year Old Boomer (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm not sure where to go with mine.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 7, 2021)

40 Year Old Boomer said:


> I'm not sure where to go with mine.


... What's under the mask...?
Certainly not something.... frightful....


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 7, 2021)

okay this is definitely a bit spookier than headpats


----------

